# rookie with thyroid labs



## jloh (Dec 9, 2009)

I just got bloodwork done for hair loss, muscle and joint fatigue weakness.
t3 uptake = 34
t4 free = 0.7
tsh = 2.3
I have been surfing the web and realizing I have other symptoms also, irregular periods and anxiety. Will my PCP treat or order something else?
Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jloh said:


> I just got bloodwork done for hair loss, muscle and joint fatigue weakness.
> t3 uptake = 34
> t4 free = 0.7
> tsh = 2.3
> ...


Hi there and welcome to the board. Based on your symptoms, it sounds like you may have thyroid disease. Sadly, we can't tell anything w/o the ranges for those results as different labs use different ranges.

It would also be a good idea to get antibodies run.............

The lab tests listed are helpful when it comes to sorting things out.

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab.

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I suggest you start a folder also and "always" get copies of your labs. Did you doc run any of the above antibodies?


----------



## jloh (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply,
T4 Free 0.7 (0.8-1.4)
TSH 2.329 (0.350-5.50)
T3 Uptake 34 (28-41%)

Cholesterol 242 
lymphocytes elevated 47 (24-44)
band netrophils low 4(5-11)
Any ideas?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jloh said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> T4 Free 0.7 (0.8-1.4)
> TSH 2.329 (0.350-5.50)
> T3 Uptake 34 (28-41%)
> ...


And thank you for the quick ranges. Yes; we see it clearly now. FT4 should be mid-range (1.1) and preferably a bit higher. Therein lies the problem. That is going down and TSH probably slowly creeping up (there is a lag time) so I agree w/you. Thyroid is acting up.

Request some antibodies' tests if you will.

The body can actually produce proteins known as antineutrophil antibodies that destroy neutrophils. These proteins are produced in autoimmune diseases in which the body mistakenly attacks itself. An example of an autoimmune disorder that can cause an abnormal decrease in neutrophils is systemic lupus erythematosus (abbreviated SLE). SLE is a long-term disease in which the connective tissues throughout the body are inflamed because the body's defense system attacks these tissues as if they were foreign substances.

The above would seem to be the reason for the low Neutrophils. In your case, I would speculate autoimmune thyroid disease. And, this is why the antibodies' tests are so important.

Hope I have been helpful.


----------



## jloh (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks, you have been very helpful. I have an appointment tomorrow with my PCP, I will post the results of the appointment. I really appreciate your experience.
j


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jloh said:


> Thanks, you have been very helpful. I have an appointment tomorrow with my PCP, I will post the results of the appointment. I really appreciate your experience.
> j


Aw; that is sweet of you to say. I am happy to help if I can. If you have time tomorrow, we would love to hear what your PCP has to suggest.


----------



## jloh (Dec 9, 2009)

Update, went the my PCP and he suggested 25 mcg synthroid. He would like to treat the symptoms and compare the bloodwork to how I feel. What should I expect on the meds? 
Thanks,
J


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

i've been on synthroid 25mg for a week and a half and i feel fantastic. i didn't have any neck pain or illness this month...i'll have a better idea on that next month. but i feel good when i wake up. i'm not exhausted and i tried to take a nap the other day cause i was bored and it didn't happen...i just wasn't tired. we'll see if it keeps up. now all i need is a miracle for 20 pounds to come off...hmmmmmmm


----------



## jloh (Dec 9, 2009)

I did notice this morning I was not as tired as usual. Will the hair loss stop? If the weight would go down that would be great.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jloh said:


> I did notice this morning I was not as tired as usual. Will the hair loss stop? If the weight would go down that would be great.


The hair loss should stop but the weight loss won't happen until you are in the euthyroid state (normal.) That could take a while but continue dieting because this is how you will tell. If you start to lose weight, you are most likely euthyroid.


----------

